# My Horse's Wish--Poem/Video



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I found this, rather, lovely poem called My Horse's Wish. 

Then I decided to make a video about it.

Sorry for it being so bad, I need to work on my video stuff. 






--Poem belongs to Barbra Reeves


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey thats pretty good!

some of the lines were pretty rushed but overall i thought it was good...and you did very well matching the clips up with the words


----------

